# Casio resin straps always seem to break?



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

Have had three over last decade and all seem to snap around 3 to 4 years, which kind of defeates the object of have a 10 year battery or Solar power! To replace the strap doesn't seem worth it. Others found the same? Or should perhaps I should remove it in the shower? I'm certainly doing something wrong


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I wouldn't imagine you're doing anything wrong , so can't help there I'm afraid, but can advise that cousins do generic replacements for Casio's at reasonable prices, may be worth a look?


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

Igerswis said:


> Where are they snapping?
> 
> Are you stretching the resin when wearing or taking the watch off by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Generally half way between face and fastening. Maybe I'm just heavy handed. From what I've read the G-Shock don't have this problem but I've never owned one


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I certainly haven't encountered the problem in the same time scale, and I recently replaced two straps,.one G Shock, One Protrek, that were well in excess of 10 years old for a neighbour. Both of which saw severe use in military environments.



james brodie said:


> Generally half way between face and fastening. Maybe I'm just heavy handed. From what I've read the G-Shock don't have this problem but I've never owned one


 If you shop around, replacement straps can be had cheap. I picked up both for the ones I mentioned above for £5 - £9.


----------



## jaoliver (Apr 4, 2018)

I usually wear a W-86 daily and over the last 10 years I bet I've got through three. Mine has always snapped where the buckle fastens as if they hole it goes through must've worn away. For what they cost though I just buy a new one and someone is usually willing to give me half the cost back on ebay for broken one as spares.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

There are some interesting comments on this issue on the following forum thread: edcforums.com/threads/rubber-silicon-resin-bands-durability-issues.135165/

It would seem that there is some consensus that there have been great improvements made over the years in the durability of resin/rubber watch straps used by Casio, at least on their higher quality watches such as G-Shocks.


----------

